# cz97bd



## iliketoride8 (Sep 6, 2019)

has anyone put the accessory rail on the 97bd


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

I toyed with the idea but the truth is I like the 97b too much the way it is. I put a light on my G21 and that's my night






stand gun, but the 97b will remain stock.


----------



## Koldfire70 (Mar 6, 2020)

The only thing I've done is get some Blue Aluminum custom grips . Talk about impressive .


----------

